# Some footage for Engine buffs



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=GcukXDOVmG8 : Engine Control Room and Main Engine of the 4,300 TEU container vessel Maersk Missouri 

Starting wärtsilä 6L46B : http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=LheKQguyyyM

Waverley : http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=bDpV8r0kP_I

Engine Room Tour of SS Master : http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=P0SMmlP7pd4

Start of Main Engines onboard Tor Selandia. : http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=gNivldRNVLc


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Great stuff John !!! Dont you just love the Waverly ? 
I think the old man got his braces stuck in the telegraph !!

Cheers Derek


----------

